# Update: Pokémon Bank is out in Europe, Australia, New Zealand, and North America.



## daxtsu (Feb 4, 2014)

> Pokémon Bank has finally gone live in North America. This game is automatically at Version 1.1 and it has been announced that the 30 day free trial is redeemable before March 14th 2014, just like Europe.


 
Source: http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml


----------



## Arras (Feb 4, 2014)

There is a very good reason why they took it down other than "server issues", you know. There was a bug that allowed people to hex edit their pokemon to make the game think they originated in Kalos, then import them with Pokebank and use them in official Kalos only tournaments.
Also, not releasing it everywhere at once is probably just so that the servers don't get completely flooded. You'll probably see it in a week or so when traffic from Europe calms down a bit.


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 4, 2014)

I know about that hack, and I know they delayed it to prevent their Intel 486 server (the only one they have from the looks of it, lol) from exploding. By poor practice I mean they felt that leaving people in the dark was a good idea.


----------



## Arras (Feb 4, 2014)

If they have a global server you may underestimate the sheer amount of people that would try to connect to it if they went for a global launch. There's a reason games with online never work properly in the first few days/weeks (which is also one of the reasons why always online DRM is terrible).


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 4, 2014)

They get no slack from me, considering the logic they had of trying a worldwide release on Christmas Day, when  tens of thousands of other people would just be connecting to register their new Wii Us, 3DSes, and get their free games for their bundles, on top of the people trying to connect to Bank. What were they thinking?


----------



## Arras (Feb 4, 2014)

daxtsu said:


> They get no slack from me, considering the logic they had of trying a worldwide release on Christmas Day, when tens of thousands of other people would just be connecting to register their new Wii Us, 3DSes, and get their free games for their bundles, on top of the people trying to connect to Bank. What were they thinking?


They didn't do a worldwide release though, right? IIRC it was Japan only and it still managed to break servers. (apparently their code was also kind of bad in a way that it opened several connections to the eShop, Nintendo Network AND the Pokebank server at the same time so that would not have helped)


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh right, they were going to release it worldwide on the 27th, and Japan on the 25th. My bad, I forgot that part. But yeah, the 27th would've done them in either way, I suppose.


----------



## Axel Killer (Feb 4, 2014)

daxtsu said:


> Oh right, they were going to release it worldwide on the 27th, and Japan on the 25th. My bad, I forgot that part. But yeah, the 27th would've done them in either way, I suppose.


the 27 of feb O_O?

because mines still saying TBD


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 4, 2014)

Nah, of December 2013, when it was supposed to be released.


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 4, 2014)

ALL HAIL THE GODS! No compensation? Well, I'm happy that it's available right now.


----------



## Axel Killer (Feb 4, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> ALL HAIL THE GODS! Free trial until March 14th, so we get an extra 10 days because we waited two months? Well, I'm happy that it's available right now.


they better release it soon e.e

this is my 100th post


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 4, 2014)

Axel Killer said:


> they better release it soon e.e


 
Well, I'm in Europe so I'll download it as soon as I get home. Finally I can use my experimental BW2 team on X/Y. Also should be able to complete the whole dex now.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2014)

welp i have pokebank now


----------



## Axel Killer (Feb 4, 2014)

riyaz said:


> welp i have pokebank now


how?


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 4, 2014)

Axel Killer said:


> how?


 
He probably doesn't live in the US, but somewhere else  It is NOT available for North America yet, but I expect that it will be either this week or next week.


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 4, 2014)

Also not available in the Netherlands yet.. must be released on the store update on Thurseday


----------



## Axel Killer (Feb 4, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> He probably doesn't live in the US, but somewhere else  It is NOT available for North America yet, but I expect that it will be either this week or next week.


-flips table then smashes it with a hammer e.e


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Pokemon Bank and Pokemon Transporter has been released this morning, still with the 30 day free trial and the Celebi gift.

Source


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2014)

B4rtj4h said:


> Also not available in the Netherlands yet.. must be released on the store update on Thurseday


 
It is look again  i am from the netherlands


----------



## Flame (Feb 4, 2014)

Please understand!


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Flame said:


> Please understand!


 
I do but what?


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 4, 2014)

Just downloading it yeah


----------



## Arras (Feb 4, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/pokémon-...ill-no-release-date-for-north-america.361640/
?


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Arras said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/pokémon-bank-is-out-in-europe-australia-and-new-zealand-still-no-release-date-for-north-america.361640/
> ?


 
*facepalm*


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 4, 2014)

Any European Trainer that Use PokeSav or AR? Can your transfer your PokeSav Pokemon or the ones made with AR?


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 4, 2014)

EDIT: thread is short on information and lacks proper formatting to be in the summited news section. Requesting this thread to be locked and possibly deleted.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 4, 2014)

Saw the summit news section the announcement and checked the eshop asap. Took forever for the eshop to load up properly. Only to find the bank still not available. Didn't want to check links before hand....didn't want to jynx it.

However it still proves there is a server issue with how sluggish the eshop is now acting. Nintendo has learned nothing. There is zero reason for the eshop server to be shared between different regions. I give up on you Nintendo til you learn to grow the hell up!


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 4, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> Saw the summit news section the announcement and checked the eshop asap. Took forever for the eshop to load up properly. Only to find the bank still not available. Didn't want to check links before hand....didn't want to jynx it.
> 
> However it still proves there is a server issue with how sluggish the eshop is now acting. Nintendo has learned nothing. There is zero reason for the eshop server to be shared between different regions. I give up on you Nintendo til you learn to grow the hell up!


 
Exactly they need to Evolve. Maybe they are holding an EverStone. But who could be that Everstone?


----------



## Chaosruler (Feb 4, 2014)

so, for the second time in a lifetime we get something before americans and they whine like bitches? I bet they were really pissed when Pokemon X & Y release was worldwide including Europe and not just them and Japan


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 4, 2014)

finally... still no way to dump your items in the bank though. (and I doubt they even fixed the kalos mark bug either)
honestly, at this point, collecting all those items from the battle maison and berry farm is much more work than getting the same pokemon again...


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yepi, yes it's released in europe, australia and new zealand. North americans are still left in the dust. Please understand. XD


----------



## Tigran (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey.. You guys also got the Dragon Dagger before us! And Bravely Default! And XenoBlade! Thats three times!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 4, 2014)

Pokeloans?


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 4, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> However it still proves there is a server issue with how sluggish the eshop is now acting. Nintendo has learned nothing. There is zero reason for the eshop server to be shared between different regions. I give up on you Nintendo til you learn to grow the hell up!


 

I wouldn't say it is a server issue. Pokemon X and Y have been sold more than 10 million times, so if those users are going to connect all at once, of course the server will be slow.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 4, 2014)

I honestly wish they would release the 3rd game in each generation 1-4 on the eshop and made them compatible with the transfer app. So Yellow, crystal, emerald and platinum. I was would be perfectly fine with the first 3 3rd games if platinum is too new for them.

EDIT: Servers shouldn't be slowed down at all. I fear nintendo has fixed nothing on the server side and only delayed the launch in each region to decrease the amount of people connecting at once during launch. What's going to happen during holidays or vacation times when many more people will have more than usual spare time to connect? I see another crash in the future.


----------



## Arras (Feb 4, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> I honestly wish they would release the 3rd game in each generation 1-4 on the eshop and made them compatible with the transfer app. So Yellow, crystal, emerald and platinum. I was would be perfectly fine with the first 3 3rd games if platinum is too new for them.


It would be more that Yellow and Crystal are too old than Platinum being too new. Remember 3rd gen had a major overhaul of the internal pokemon representation and is incompatible with anything before that.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 4, 2014)

Arras said:


> It would be more that Yellow and Crystal are too old than Platinum being too new. Remember 3rd gen had a major overhaul of the internal pokemon representation and is incompatible with anything before that.


 
So what! Gen 6 (x & y) have both had a major rehaul of the internal pokemon data from previous generations too now. I suspect when gen 5 and those pokemon transferred up from 3rd and 4th gens are sent to the bank from BW1/2, they get replaced with internally upgraded gen 6th copies.

Note, Nothing would stop gamefreak from updating the internal file structure in the old gens to match gen 5 to make them transfer/link app compatible.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 4, 2014)

Sucks for the American fans banking on a quick release. I guess they're stuck in a state of withdrawal for now. Still, I can't imagine their interest will decrease.


----------



## Arras (Feb 4, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> So what! Gen 6 (x & y) have both had a major rehaul of the internal pokemon data from previous generations too now. I suspect when gen 5 and those pokemon transferred up from 3rd and 4th gens are sent to the bank from BW1/2, they get replaced with internally upgraded gen 6th copies.
> 
> Note, Nothing would stop gamefreak from updating the internal file structure in the old gens to match gen 5 to make them transfer/link app compatible.


No, PIDs didn't even exist in Gen 1-2. HP IV was directly dependent on the other IVs, shininess was calculated completely differently, secret IDs didn't exist, natures didn't exist and there's several other differences. This means that if you want to transfer a Pokemon from gen 2 to 3 (or higher) your only choice is to basically recreate it from scratch and attempt to find a matching PID, like Pokegen does. However, since not every combination is valid, it may be impossible to find a matching PID. Additionally, a nature would have to be randomly generated which would significantly change the Pokemon's stats. And then there's shininess which is calculated completely differently (and dependent on the non-existant secret ID!) so imported Pokemon would either lose shininess or suddenly become shiny for no reason.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 4, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> finally... still no way to dump your items in the bank though. (and I doubt they even fixed the kalos mark bug either)


That has been fixed ever since it hit the Japanese eShop back in January.


----------



## Chaosruler (Feb 4, 2014)

Tigran said:


> Hey.. You guys also got the Dragon Dagger before us! And Bravely Default! And XenoBlade! Thats three times!


 
do you want me to count how many games got released in `Murica before Europe?, there are games that even didn't get a release in europe but still got released in `Murica


----------



## Harsky (Feb 4, 2014)

Still at 0% downloading for Pokemon Bank. Only reason I'm downloading it is for Celebi and I don't even own Black/White so this app is almost pointless for me.


----------



## Tigran (Feb 4, 2014)

Chaosruler said:


> do you want me to count how many games got released in `Murica before Europe?, there are games that even didn't get a release in europe but still got released in `Murica


 

Dude.. I was joking. I know the USA gets a -lot- of stuff first. I was actually kinda agreeing that the whining was silly.


----------



## Arras (Feb 4, 2014)

Harsky said:


> Still at 0% downloading for Pokemon Bank. Only reason I'm downloading it is for Celebi and I don't even own Black/White so this app is almost pointless for me.


You can't get Celebi unless you have Black/White(2).


----------



## Chaosruler (Feb 4, 2014)

Arras said:


> You can't get Celebi unless you have Black/White(2).


 
wrong, I just did get Celebi and I don't have (unpirated copy of) Black\White [2]


----------



## Arras (Feb 4, 2014)

Chaosruler said:


> wrong, I just did get Celebi and I don't have (unpirated copy of) Black\White [2]


Wait, how? I transferred some Pokemon and only got 10 battle points.


----------



## beta4attack (Feb 4, 2014)

Arras said:


> Wait, how? I transferred some Pokemon and only got 10 battle points.


The next time you enter the PokeBank you will get the Celebi, but you have to claim your 10BP in your game first via the Link thingy.


----------



## Chaosruler (Feb 4, 2014)

Arras said:


> Wait, how? I transferred some Pokemon and only got 10 battle points.


 
put something in Bank, go to your Pokemon game, activate Pokemon Link, go back to Pokemon Bank, take back your pokemon, Go back into the game and activate Pokemon link AGAIN, this time around you will get a Celebi, it will be put in the first empty slot on your Pokemon Box


----------



## Arras (Feb 4, 2014)

Chaosruler said:


> put something in Bank, go to your Pokemon game, activate Pokemon Link, go back to Pokemon Bank, take back your pokemon, Go back into the game and activate Pokemon link AGAIN, this time around you will get a Celebi, it will be put in the first empty slot on your Pokemon Box


Wow, that's stupid. And it only tels you about Pokemon Link the second time. Oh well, now I have an Adamant Celebi. ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 4, 2014)

I GOT MY BANK

I FINALLY HAVE IT


FINALLY!!!


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 4, 2014)

time to buy black 2 and play like mad lol I might put my Yveltal up to GTS see if I get a Reshiram


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 4, 2014)

God, using the poke transfer is really annoying. It goes like this, pokemon b/w(2) in 3ds -> open poketransporter -> transfer pokemon -> insert pokemon x/y -> open pokebank -> send pokemon from transport box to box in pokebank -> insert b/w(2) -> open b/w(2) put pokemon in box 1 -> open poketransporter -> transfer pokemon -> repeat until happy

This is great since I have all four compatible games with nearly full boxes ;o;


----------



## Chaosruler (Feb 4, 2014)

Arras said:


> Wow, that's stupid. And it only tels you about Pokemon Link the second time. Oh well, now I have an Adamant Celebi. ...


 
at the tutorial screen of the Pokemon Bank it told you there will be a gift the second time you try to Link a pokemon to the game, it was pretty obvious hint, the fact you went through the screens quickly is not their fault


----------



## Flame (Feb 4, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> I GOT MY BANK
> 
> I FINALLY HAVE IT
> 
> ...


 
is that a woman or a man...


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 4, 2014)

isn't it Europe's eshop update day I say we get it thursday


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 4, 2014)

chrisrlink said:


> isn't it Europe's eshop update day I say we get it thursday


 

Nah, Europe eshop update day is also on thursday here.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 4, 2014)

Flame said:


> is that a woman or a man...


Is a woman.
An international spy actually


----------



## Xzi (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow.  Shafted.  The US couldn't have possibly been that much of a stretch if they were releasing for the entire rest of the world.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 4, 2014)

I feel like this could have been prevented or at least sped up by just buying newer and better servers in more locations.


Flame said:


> is that a woman or a man...
> 
> 
> *snip


 
Actually it's me


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 4, 2014)

When does the eShop normally update in NA?


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 4, 2014)

Chaosruler said:


> so, for the second time in a lifetime we get something before americans and they whine like bitches? I bet they were really pissed when Pokemon X & Y release was worldwide including Europe and not just them and Japan


 
If you're referring to my initial comments, I'm "whining like a bitch" because I feel a company acted unprofessionally for three months? I don't care if they released it to you guys first. 

If not, please clarify about whom is "whining like a bitch".


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 4, 2014)

Flame said:


> is that a woman or a man...


androgenic anime character = always male
big boobs anime character = girl


----------



## Harsky (Feb 4, 2014)

Arras said:


> You can't get Celebi unless you have Black/White(2).


 
Still decided to go ahead and it gave me a Celebi. I think you have to go into Pokebank twice before it gives you the Celebi.


----------



## loco365 (Feb 4, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Exactly they need to Evolve. Maybe they are holding an EverStone. But who could be that Everstone?


 
Reggie. Nintendo still has a lot to learn when it comes to their systems. They need a better online infrastructure, and they need to get rid of that region lock. They're the only company still doing it.


----------



## Chaosruler (Feb 4, 2014)

daxtsu said:


> If you're referring to my initial comments, I'm "whining like a bitch" because I feel a company acted unprofessionally for three months? I don't care if they released it to you guys first.
> 
> If not, please clarify about whom is "whining like a bitch".


 
Technicilly GameFreak aren't hosting Pokebank servers... which means... the company who failed was big N? and GF gave pokebank to europe first? hate them! fail company!


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 4, 2014)

got a question bout pokemon bank is the yearly fee taken out of your account balance or directly charged to a credit/debit card?


----------



## Chaosruler (Feb 4, 2014)

chrisrlink said:


> got a question bout pokemon bank is the yearly fee taken out of your account balance or directly charged to a credit/debit card?


 
can be both, Death_Protoman


----------



## _v3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey, does anyone know how to extend the usage period after the trial is over?
Is the $$ deduced from your balance on your NID or does it require credit card information??


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 5, 2014)

Flame said:


> Please understand that NOA fails at failing!


 

There, fixed that for ya


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 5, 2014)

_v3 said:


> Hey, does anyone know how to extend the usage period after the trial is over?
> Is the $$ deduced from your balance on your NID or does it require credit card information??


When I let my free trial run out on my Japanese 3DS. It doesn't take the money out at all. You have to add how much it is to your eShop account either by using a eShop card or cc.


----------



## _v3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> When I let my free trial run out on my Japanese 3DS. It doesn't take the money out at all. You have to add how much it is to your eShop account either by using a eShop card or cc.


 
Thanks for your quick reply. I can't put funds on my eShop account because I'm from Croatia and my card gets rejected outright everytime I try to use it.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm guessing they did this to prevent server from being overwhelmed. Nintendo did resort to rotating outage when their servers were overwhelmed with users.


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 5, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> I GOT MY BANK
> 
> I FINALLY HAVE IT
> 
> ...


Fuck you too Can you help me transfer some Poké's? All for a precious 6IV event Victini!


----------



## Xexyz (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Dartz150 (Feb 5, 2014)

WTF something so important that Europe gets first??? ;O; The feels...






*Give it back ;O;*​


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 5, 2014)

UltraMew said:


> Fuck you too Can you help me transfer some Poké's? All for a precious 6IV event Victini!


I now hold all the cards
And I now have my victini from BW.

And the ability to gen one and send it over anyway.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 5, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> I now hold all the cards
> And I now have my victini from BW.
> 
> And the ability to gen one and send it over anyway.


 
Wasn't he the one that made a thread with your name on it just to gloat about it? x'D
Quite ironic that he's asking you now. =3


----------



## Ykr1113 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yay. An entire thread for people to come and bash Nintendo. Have you seen the replies to all of their tweets? lolol


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 5, 2014)

Ykr1113 said:


> Yay. An entire thread for people to come and bash *Nintendo of America*. Have you seen the replies to all of their tweets? lolol


 

Fixed that for ya. NOA is the real culprit, they are out of touch with its customers. Nintendo of Europe and Nintendo of Japan actually care.


----------



## Ykr1113 (Feb 5, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Fixed that for ya. NOA is the real culprit, they are out of touch with its customers. Nintendo of Europe and Nintendo of Japan actually care.


 
I just think the reason for us not getting it at the same time is because the servers will seize up again like back in December. Usually Europe gets the shitty end of the stick but this time we're getting it. It's nice.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 5, 2014)

Ykr1113 said:


> I just think the reason for us not getting it at the same time is because the servers will seize up again like back in December. Usually Europe gets the shitty end of the stick but this time we're getting it. It's nice.


 

Well, that would make more sense, spacing it out to prevent the servers from ending up FUBAR  Still, NOA generally is uncaring to its customers.


----------



## Fluto (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm living the Celebi life.

#PokemonBank


----------



## Gahars (Feb 5, 2014)

Fluto said:


> I'm living the Celebi life.


 
It's not like Celibi-cy is new to Pokemon fans anyway.

:^)


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 5, 2014)

now the bank is out in the us! just downloaded it!


----------



## shango46 (Feb 5, 2014)

Just came out here! FINALLY!


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 5, 2014)

now all I need is black 2 and I'm set


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 5, 2014)

I can't edit the topic title, but I edited the first post.


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 5, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> I now hold all the cards
> And I now have my victini from BW.
> 
> And the ability to gen one and send it over anyway.


Never mind,


----------



## ferofax (Feb 6, 2014)

Gahars said:


> It's not like Celibi-cy is new to Pokemon fans anyway.
> 
> :^)


 
Aaaaaahhhhh..._ touché!  _


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 6, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> God, using the poke transfer is really annoying. It goes like this, pokemon b/w(2) in 3ds -> open poketransporter -> transfer pokemon -> insert pokemon x/y -> open pokebank -> send pokemon from transport box to box in pokebank -> insert b/w(2) -> open b/w(2) put pokemon in box 1 -> open poketransporter -> transfer pokemon -> repeat until happy
> 
> 
> This is great since I have all four compatible games with nearly full boxes ;o;



that's why I'm gonna transfer only my battle team, unless you wanna complete the national pokedex.

actually I'm interested on making a team with the 100 stat legendaries to troll a little on random battles online, Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, Shaymin ,Victini and Meloetta since there is no 100 stat legendary on gen 6.
patience is a virtue and I can wait a little longer, and is not like I don't have other things to do.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> that's why I'm gonna transfer only my battle team, unless you wanna complete the national pokedex.
> 
> actually I'm interested on making a team with the 100 stat legendaries to troll a little on random battles online, Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, Shaymin ,Victini and Meloetta since there is no 100 stat legendary on gen 6.
> patience is a virtue and I can wait a little longer, and is not like I don't have other things to do.


There is a fair chance Hoopa or Diancie are 100 stat legendaries (my guess would be Diancie) but those aren't released yet, so I guess that doesn't count.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 6, 2014)

Arras said:


> There is a fair chance Hoopa or Diancie are 100 stat legendaries (my guess would be Diancie) but those aren't released yet, so I guess that doesn't count.


 
after further investigation I found this. if the information is legit, Volcanion is the more likely to be the 100 stat legend, but all of them looks pretty balanced that I can say that IV and EV are hiding the base stats very well. but my bet is also Diance because match the look of previous 100 stat legendaries.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> after further investigation I found this. if the information is legit, Volcanion is the more likely to be the 100 stat legend, but all of them looks pretty balanced that I can say that IV and EV are hiding the base stats very well. but my bet is also Diance because match the look of previous 100 stat legendaries.


 
Look like 3 posts below the one you linked to.


----------

